#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-30
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<waltman> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-31
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Happy Snooze Year :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-02
<jackson> Evening
